# A well informed n00b...W/ n00b mistakes



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been keeping saltwater fish for about 3 years now and feel that I have a good bit of knowldge about the hobby. When I first started I went through a good bit of fish that I had no business keeping (IMO because all had was a 75 gal.). At one point I had a Niger, Picaso and baby clown trigger, dogface puffer, black Volitan lionfish, snowflake eel, cinnamon clown and I'm sure there was one or two more fish in there. And while everyone seemed happy, I came to my senses and gave everything away to start a reef (except the clownfish). Sorry, I'm rambling...aside from reading my books again, I want to know some good sites (or new books) that I can continue to learn. I want to learn more about when to add different species/genus to a tank. Stuff that's the difference between having a healthy/beautiful tank, rather than a battlefield or a black hole for my wallet. Anywhoozle, Thanks in advance! And I'm sure I'm gonna get criticism for a question like this while I call myself well informed...I appologize in advance.


----------

